# Spinning - question re plying



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, there is probably no easy answer but I am hoping there is....please try hard to find one for me. Lol

I am plying and I hit a spot where my yarn went in kinked with a tail and then it plied past before I noticed. Boy, oh boy! I spun thin....very....finally did that just fine. Sooooooo, I had thin, kinked, plied way too tight yarn. No, I am not exaggerating....way worse than you are now imagining. I tried to carefully unwind it....wasn't happening....tried to inch my way through the mess.....wasn't happening. At that point, sitting in AC, I was sweating and wanting to rip the yarn with all my might and probably ruin it and trash it. 'I can't do this' was running through my sweaty brain and my head started to pound. So, to try and salvage the mess, I grabbed the scissors and cut the kinky mess out. What to do to piece it together? I guess that is the question. I tied it in the dreaded knot. I sure did. Tied it and kept on plying. 

I expect you have not had this happen in your plying career but.....if it ever does....what do you think you will do to fix it? That is my question. How would you tie the two, actually four ends together? That is, if it ever happens to you.

The added fun is I have a sloppy mouth boxer who must have walked by my iPad and shook his head so now I will go clean my screen. Lol Thank you for trying to imagine this happening to you and trying to think of a fast, easy solution that doesn't involve either scissors, knots or the trash. Lol


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

If I need to join 2 pieces of yarn together that are wool I use the Spit Splice instead of knots while I ply.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> If I need to join 2 pieces of yarn together that are wool I use the Spit Splice instead of knots while I ply.


Yes I have had a few messes in my spinning. Part of the learning process! If the kninked section can't be worked out, do as you did, either snip or break it off, join with spit slice stagger the join between the to plies and carry on. Yep I too, knotted the first few times.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I try to repair mine as soon as I see the kinked part. I splice to fix it


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Try splicing it and then you can also rub it between your fingers to felt them a bit.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I finished and actually like the result. When I use it and get to the knot, I will fix it but it is done.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am not an experienced spinner, and all of us have these experiences. I am right now, knitting up some bulky yarn which is not even but surprisingly knits up ok. So far I have come across two of those 'spin thin,too tight, kinky, little tails. But don't get discouraged. practice is what makes it come together for you. I suggest when you get very upset with it, just take a break and do something else. (I for instance took a break and cleaned the toilet.! Hey, it had to be done :sm01: ) One thing I would suggest though, instead of using scissors and a blunt cut, pull it apart, then you can wet and felt the wool back together. Don't worry about the twist in that spot, it will never show like a knot will.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> I am not an experienced spinner, and all of us have these experiences. I am right now, knitting up some bulky yarn which is not even but surprisingly knits up ok. So far I have come across two of those 'spin thin,too tight, kinky, little tails. But don't get discouraged. practice is what makes it come together for you. I suggest when you get very upset with it, just take a break and do something else. (I for instance took a break and cleaned the toilet.! Hey, it had to be done :sm01: ) One thing I would suggest though, instead of using scissors and a blunt cut, pull it apart, then you can wet and felt the wool back together. Don't worry about the twist in that spot, it will never show like a knot will.


Thanks for the suggestion to walk away and not just keep trying while I convince myself I cannot do it. That never crossed my mind. Lol.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I am not an experienced spinner, and all of us have these experiences. I am right now, knitting up some bulky yarn which is not even but surprisingly knits up ok. So far I have come across two of those 'spin thin,too tight, kinky, little tails. But don't get discouraged. practice is what makes it come together for you. I suggest when you get very upset with it, just take a break and do something else. (I for instance took a break and cleaned the toilet.! Hey, it had to be done :sm01: ) One thing I would suggest though, instead of using scissors and a blunt cut, pull it apart, then you can wet and felt the wool back together. Don't worry about the twist in that spot, it will never show like a knot will.


Great idea I do that a lot. Walk away and think about it or just put it out of my mind. Cleaning my toilet is not the best way to clear my mind though. lol I would rather go clean the chicken coop. lol lol


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

A photo would be so helpful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

spit slice stagger the join 





Russian join;


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Another thought - only one of the ply is kinked. Break just the one that is basically too long, and spit felt/splice it back together. When it lays back next to the one you didn't break/cut, it should be good.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> spit slice stagger the join
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Another thought - only one of the ply is kinked. Break just the one that is basically too long, and spit felt/splice it back together. When it lays back next to the one you didn't break/cut, it should be good.


Well, there is a good idea. I just cut through both yarns which was really silly when only one was kinked. I could have cut the kinked yarn, wound back, fixed one yarn and kept going. I am so glad I am getting prepared ahead of time. Thanks you.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Glad to broaden the horizon!  we all learn from each other. Two (or more) heads are better than one!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Uneven patches are one of the "features" of hand spun yarn, make the most of it. Looks great when knitted.


----------

